# Deer Dog Hunters



## redwiggler (Jan 8, 2010)

I am wondering if any other clubs have had a hard time jumping in the last week.  Our dogs will trail for an hour or more before jumping.  It seems the moon phases may have something to do with it.  I know deer get scarce towards the end of the year, but we see a lot of sign and have a great deal of food on our club.  Just wondering if any other dog hunting clubs are experiencing the same.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 8, 2010)

Not really seen a difference this year.  Could be the ground has soared from the recent freezes.


----------



## Squirrel hunter22 (Jan 9, 2010)

sometimes when they step in ice puddles the ice would get bettwen their feet and get cold,but they always go back to running. the jumping has been good .the deer try to ease out when they hear the dogs and thats when they mess up.good luck


----------



## rickrob1 (Jan 11, 2010)

had the same troubles, along with less sign and too much water in the woods


----------



## gabowhunter2 (Jan 11, 2010)

When I was growing up we ran dogs. Always seemed when the temps stayed below freezing for a couple of days the dogs had trouble as well.


----------



## redwiggler (Jan 13, 2010)

*profile picture??*

Can anyone tell me the steps involved in downloading a profile picture? Thanks


----------

